# Total Futbol Academy 06’ DA Tryout Announcement



## ra2010 (Jun 7, 2018)

TFA 2006 DA TRYOUTS:
Tuesday: 7p
Wednesday: 7p
Thursday: 7p
To sign up contact us at: ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM 
Limited spots available and filling up fast!


----------



## socrlvr (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## socrlvr (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 16, 2018)

Great job on your 06’s making the final at Far West.


----------

